# Reputable Makeup Workshops in LA or OC



## user8 (Nov 19, 2007)

I have made the decision to not spend big bucks on makeup school. Through a lot of research I’ve found out that school doesn’t mean much, if anything, when you are actually working. I would rather spend thousands of dollars on makeup, and workshops (reputable and respectable ones), so I can learn different techniques and not be tied down with school. 

The problem is, I don’t know what is reputable and what isn’t. I would think that Kryolan’s workshops would be somewhat reputable, but I would like to find something where I can bring my own makeup in instead of having to use what they say. But then again, I don’t know if that is how they all are…Money is kind of an issue, but if it is a workshop where I am really going to learn something, and then be able to actually do it- then it is well worth the money. 

I’m kind of realizing that makeup schools are a scam unless you want to work retail. And I personally, do not want to ever work a retail job again, even if it is for a great cosmetics counter, or MAC. 

Thank you all in advance.
<3


----------



## mistella (Nov 22, 2007)

thepowdergroup.com
billy b is in that agency and he is touring right now, and they have various events
make calls to makeup artists & ask them if they'll teach you & theyll usually charge you their day rate


----------



## user8 (Nov 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mistella* 

 
_thepowdergroup.com
billy b is in that agency and he is touring right now, and they have various events
make calls to makeup artists & ask them if they'll teach you & theyll usually charge you their day rate_

 

I see...thanks.


----------



## user8 (Nov 22, 2007)

Anyone else?


----------

